# Need to get USB mouse working

## gzunk

I have bought a new USB mouse, and I'd like to get it working.

It's recognized by lsusb:

```
Bus 002 Device 012: ID 046d:c51a Logitech, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 010: ID 05c7:7001 Qtronix Corp.

Bus 002 Device 009: ID 0680:0002 Realtek Semiconductor Corp., CPP Div. (Avance Logic) Arowana Optical Wheel Mouse MSOP-01

Bus 002 Device 007: ID 05c7:7002 Qtronix Corp.

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 05e3:0605 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB 2.0 Hub [ednet]

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 1019:0c55

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0dc6:3401 Precision Squared Technology Corp.

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 050d:0013 Belkin Components

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04b8:0110 Seiko Epson Corp. Perfection 1650

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

It's the Logitech one at the top - so I've got the ID - I just can't figure out where to put this (046d:c51a) to tell the kernel that it's a mouse.

Also dmesg output:

```
usb 2-4.3: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13

usb 2-4.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input12

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:02.1-4.3

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input13

input,hiddev96: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:02.1-4.3
```

Any ideas?

----------

## C.M

I assume you mean trying to get it working in X. Take a look here: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Advanced_Mouse

Folowing that one I ended up using evdev and "/dev/input/event2" as my device from the output of cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=045e Product=00e3 Version=0053

N: Name="Microsft Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop� 2.20"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:10.3-1/input1

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input2

H: Handlers=kbd mouse0 event2

B: EV=10000f

B: KEY=c0002 40000000000 c000000001f0001 10f8000078407 ffe739fad971d7ff febeffdfffefffff fffffffffffffffe

B: REL=fc3

B: ABS=ffffff01000701ff

Guess I could use /dev/input/mice or /dev/input/mouse0 too. Anyway, I'm trying to get my back/forward buttons working now..

/C.M

----------

## gzunk

After much pain and suffering, I plugged it into a Windows XP box to make sure it wasn't broken, and it worked first time.

I then went back to my Linux machine and plugged it in again. And this time it worked.

I'm not kidding. First time. /dev/input/mice. (was mouse0 as well).

After trying evdev and everything else.

Still - a nice happy ending.

----------

## mudrii

you should have USB modules kompiled in Kernel like usbhid , ehci_hcd, uhci_hcd  

and in xorg.conf

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "USB Mouse"

        Driver  "mouse"

        Option  "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option  "SendCoreEvents" "true"

        Option  "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option  "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option  "Buttons" "5"

EndSection
```

All working well in my case with USB mouse

----------

